# Found this ?



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

My first guess is a heat OL for the furnace.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe that is called a "rosette" and normally it has a pendant light attached to it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What you've got there is some of Peter D's early work.



Actually, it a porcelain base for a pendant light which has had the pendant removed.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What you've got there is some of Peter D's early work.


I thought you were the one who was really old? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I thought you were the one who was really old? :laughing:



I am......... in human terms. But don't trolls live to be like, 400 years or something?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I am......... in human terms. But don't trolls live to be like, 400 years or something?


I don't know. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I don't know. :whistling2:



At least not yet? :laughing:


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

thank you


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Have one more, hanging on a nail.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

kielarsp said:


> Have one more, hanging on a nail.


Its twice as usefull!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kielarsp said:


> Have one more, hanging on a nail.








































Then there's this:










And you can always get one of these at the supply house:








:laughing:


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

kielarsp said:


> Have one more, hanging on a nail.


I see the price of receptacles hasn't changed much!


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Those 6 outlet ones are nice, but none of my supply houses stock faceplates for it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sarness said:


> Those 6 outlet ones are nice, but none of my supply houses stock faceplates for it.


I don't think they will have a box for that either...:laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

kielarsp said:


> Have one more, hanging on a nail.


I had no idea back stabs had been around for so long.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

stuiec said:


> I had no idea back stabs had been around for so long.


According to the display card information, it shows a zip code in the address, so it must be from mid to late sixties.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

gold said:


> Its twice as usefull!!


you get paid for the installation and then again in 20 years when the back stab fails.:thumbup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think they will have a box for that either...:laughing:



Scotch 33 Baby !!! :thumbsup: A few wraps of the good stuff... strain relief and support!!


----------

